# Tautog & Chopper Bluefish (05/11/17 - CHSP, DE)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Air 52 F, Water: 56-57 F on May 11th, 2017

We’ve been having kayak-fishing-unfriendly days (windy and rainy days) for a while. On May 11th, the last of the spring tautog season in DE, I headed for CHSP (Cape Henlopen State Park) in DE.

I fished for tautog first at the ocean side of the inner wall. The water was stained and I had a hard time to stay on some holes due to the wind. When I replaced one of the Mirage Drive chains broke off that time, I was cold and I gave up the ocean side for tautog fishing. 

On the way back to the launch for more cloths (windy and expecting rain), I hooked a chopper bluefish. 
After that I fished for tautog on the bayside of the inner wall. There I caught 4 tautog. Only one was a legal size @15.25”.
When I saw 3-4 large seagulls picked up large baitfish (spot or herring), I headed back to the shore and trolled for chopper bluefish in 3-4’ of water. There I caught 2 more chopper bluefish. There I broke the rudder pin on Outback (Hobie kayak) by hitting something underwater while a chopper bluefish was on. I thought the rudder pin had been damaged before and somehow it broke that time. Also that time one of the snap latch that hold mirage drive broke off. So I had hard time to pedal the Mirage drive. I made a big mess with two fishing lines by circling when I brought in the third chopper bluefish. 

Because of the broken snap latch, I gave up fishing.

I went to Backyard Boats in Woodbridge this morning (May 12th). I picked up one of my Mirage drives that has been reconditioned. I had the snap latch replaced on my Outback (Hobie kayak) also in few minutes. I paid $500 for reconditioning one of the drive (bunch of parts were replaced), 4 extra rudder pins, 3 extra drive chains, 1 idler cable for the drive. Even though I paid for the repairs/replacement parts for two Hobie kayaks, I am happy that I can go fishing in an unknown place tomorrow with all necessary replacement parts.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Another pretty cool video


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

nice video. kinda like watching nightmare on Elm st.
Hope those pants your wearing are cut proof with that chopper floppin around
between you legs.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

joek said:


> nice video. kinda like watching nightmare on Elm st.
> Hope those pants your wearing are cut proof with that chopper floppin around
> between you legs.


Don't we all wear a cup when we fish? 

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

joek said:


> nice video. kinda like watching nightmare on Elm st.
> Hope those pants your wearing are cut proof with that chopper floppin around
> between you legs.


Don't everyone wear a cup when kayak-fishing? 

Joe


----------

